# PETCO sale results!



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello everyone! today is the day we've all been waiting for and I was just wondering everyone's results. 

I was at my petco at 9:30 and no one was there, then at 9:55 I noticed someone had showed up, and he beat me inside! Naturally he went STRAIGHT for the 33 cube I had already staked out a few days before. I was so bummed out.  

But that's alright because I talked to him and he said he was a frogger from the forum so, I wasnt so mad anymore.

 I did get a 30 hex, regular price $220, savings of $190....thats rediculous....


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Just got back. I got the 40 gallon breeder and the same 30 gallon hex. That is outrageous $190.00 savings...... awesome!

Troy


----------



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

my local PetCo had the standard fare...many 20L's, a few 20H, few 29H, and one 40 Breeder...they also had an AGA 20 hex however they wouldn't budge on it.

They said that Hex's were considered "special" tanks and per the circular special, bowfronts, kits, and terrariums were not included in the sale...what a bummer..

HOWEVER I went right down the road to PetsMart and they confirmed that they would price match...I immediately grabbed a 30 Oceanic Hex and a 47G cube (very tall)....however they both had a lid and light and the 47 had a stand with it (re: kit). When I told the sales rep I only wanted the tanks he simply told me that they only sell them as kits and gave me the whole kit......so around $400 for around $80......now I just need to pack them up for shipping


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

congrats!

fishinfl321, arent you super excited about your hex? I dont even know where to begin with it, I cant wait to get started with it....so many options to go with! do you have any specific plans?


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

*Hello*

Hey maxmlax I think that was me that took the tank. The Petco in the hancock center in Austin right? Im sorry, I also had my eye on that tank. I worried there was going to be more people. You know there still might be a cube somewhere. Check your pms


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah, that one's too far for me too...but yeah that was me...its alright, all is fair in love for frogs.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

We should meet up and build vivs together. Have you been to any of the dart frog meetings here?


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

San Diego Petco had.. Im not kidding... about 3 10gs, 1 55g, that was it. I was there are 1020. Everything else was stands and lids/tanks. 

Im never shopping at Petco again.


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

you should have them scan the ones that are tanks with lids, cause a lot of them are included in the sale!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I picked up a 33 cube and can't wait to get started with it!


----------



## salvoz (May 10, 2004)

It was pure insanity. I nabbed two 30-gal oceanics and a 30-gal hex...all with hoods! Petco is my new best friend.

Sal


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I took home a WRX full of tanks...
3 20H's 
1 29
I maybee could have shoehorned 1 more tank in... :lol: 
I called around the night before, in the twin cities area, there were 2 of the 33 cubes, the store I went to had one, but was "combo packed".
I wish they made tanks in that dimension in the cheaper name....(even better would have been if any stores had them in stock for this sale).
I might have to do some more calling around late next week to see if any new shipments came in


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

Zack, of all people, you should be the one spending a couple grand. =)

I'm working on some 20Hs I got in the basement right now. I'm going to convert them to dart tanks and then try to sell them around school. If not, I'll have to fill them with my own frogs.

Well, them and the 55, 45, 38, two 29s, and the 20L . . . lighting and tops are going to be a kick in the pocket book, but hey, it was fun. =)


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Brian, where all did you go to in the TC? I got one 33 from maplewood but they had one other and Maple Grove had 2, Fridley has either a 30 or a 33. None were combo'd. Want me to pick one up for you?

*edit The petco employees didnt even realize there was a separate SKU for the cubes, theyre not on the tanks but on the backside of the paper that shows the Tank + Stand price.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I went to the Maplewood one.
I was planning on hitting **** rapids and stillwater, but by the time I left maplewood, my car was full...geez I thought my car was bigger!
I was originally going to go to stillwater first, but I called there on Sat and they only had one 20H and a 29 (in the range of tanks I was shopping for).
Thanks for the offer, but I think I can live with what I found  

A BIG BIG thanks to Zach for letting us in on all of this!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

**** rapids didnt have anything last time I was there. When did you get to maplewood? I think I was there around 10:30-40 or so.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

1 42 Hex
2 33g Cubes
2 30 Hexes

Spent 250, saved 850!!!

I could have gotten another 42 hex, but I was told no by my buisness associate. 

I'm going to scour around my area tomorrow and see what else I can find. I'm hoping to pick up around three 20Hs and two 29s, and maybe a 40 breeder, but I'm not sure, depends what else I can find.


----------



## new2darts (Jun 25, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks for the early tip. I went to Petco in Sandusky, Oh and found a 36 gal tall corner tank. They didn't have any hexs, they only had a couple of 20 gal and 30's. They had this sale advertised in their flyer. The sale states "All 20 to 55 gallon glass aquariums. Excludes special or EZ orders, bowfronts, terrariums and boxed kits. In-stock items only. Picture shows standard all glass aquariums And in bold $1.00 per gallon. The add didn't state corner tanks were excluded. I asked the manager upfront and she tried telling me that the tank was excluded from the sale. I pointed out that the add only addresses bowfronts (which were labeled bowfront above the sticker price). She said okay. She (manager) rang up the sale and tried pulling a fast one by trying to give me $36.00 off the original price of $179.99. I told her that wasn't right. She tried snowballing me saying the add meant $1.00 OFF per gallon. I again showed her the add and stated as it read Price$1.00 per gallon. She told me that there was no way she could give the tank for $36.00. I stuck to my guns and told her I wanted her name, the store I.D. number, corporate phone number. I told her by Ohio Law her store was required to sell me the tank for the add price. Otherwise it was false advertisement and I could report them. The manager then went to go get the number, but then called her district manager who told her to give it to me for the sale price. She tried telling me that it was a special order tank and that it wasn't in the sale, but they would honor it, this one time. I asked why then is there a 33 cube on sale and on hold for another customer. She had no answer. I ended up getting the tank for $36.00. If you have a copy of the add take it in and show them it word for word. If it is not stated in the exclusion then they have to sell it to you for the sale price. As for stating it was a special order tank, it wasn't labeled special order. Their special and EZ order tanks are just that! They may have a working display (with fish in it). But that's it. The special and EZ order tanks were even in an area by themselves. I know I sounded like a jerk at Petco, but they made the mistake and I drove 35 miles to get a deal and I did! Just remember stick to your guns!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

nawth21 said:


> **** rapids didnt have anything last time I was there. When did you get to maplewood? I think I was there around 10:30-40 or so.


Did you see a tall, long haired guy with blue jean shorts and a grey Duluth Pack t-shirt?

I was there the same time or slightly after...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont know :lol: I had my eye on the prize, I was the one with the flat cart with 2 tanks


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

They must have hid the flat carts when they seen me coming!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

new2darts,

THATS how you take care of business. Thats the EXACT same thing I would've done. Bravo my friend, bravo!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well my friend picked up the 30 oceanic cube, 55gal, and 40breeder they held for me....the oceanic 40 hex they wouldnt let go, and i guess it even rang up regular price...not sure since i wasnt there. But i got 3 out of the 4 i wanted, and am going back tomorrow to see whats left (and maybe haggle over the other oceanic), and maybe hit another petco and check petsmarts price matching. My ex supervisor also told me the night before that they should get a shipment in tuesday to autoreplenish their tanks.(which is inline with what zack said)

God i love this sale...came at such a good time...i have so many frogs i need to transfer into larger breeding setups. I 'll have plenty of viv work to entertain me for the next few months now!!! (and im still gonna pick up a few more if can)


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I ended up with a 29

Didn't have the Money to buy the 55.

The 33 Cube did not show up as 1.00 per gallon.

My store only had 
25 10's
10 20's
2 29's
1 55

Oh well I just needed a larger tank for my Crested Gecko anyways..Scooters goona love the Extra room.

Keep in Mind people the sale continues six more days.


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

I love hearing these stories were animals will be so much happier with all this extra room, if I were you (or anyone else) I would make them scan the ones that "arent on sale" because they most likely will come up on sale, so go back tomorrow maybe, and try, try again.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Zach posted the skews that were on sale on page 4 or so of the other thread. Print that out and take it with you. Tell them, "Your friend that works at a Petco out of state" emailed the list to you.

Thats what I plan on doing.


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

maxmlax said:


> congrats!
> 
> fishinfl321, arent you super excited about your hex? I dont even know where to begin with it, I cant wait to get started with it....so many options to go with! do you have any specific plans?


I am thinking about using a large wood center piece and building off of that, but I'm not sure yet. What about you?


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

I've been thinking about making a 360 viewable viv, or just something simple with as many broms as possible for a more arboreal PDF


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Zach posted the skews that were on sale on page 4 or so of the other thread. Print that out and take it with you. Tell them, "Your friend that works at a Petco out of state" emailed the list to you.
> 
> Thats what I plan on doing.


They should have the list already, atleast the petco I went to did. Too bad they didnt consult it before I ended up running all over :roll: Anywhoo, I was too excited to start so I already began foaming. Ran out of foam :evil: Which is OK because I completely forgot to add some cork to one of the panels. My poor plants need a home.


----------



## harpy (Mar 10, 2006)

Picked up three 20Hs and one 29. They had no hexes at either Toledo PetCo. Am going to call PetSmart today to see about price matching, then run over there over lunch hour to see what selection they have.

I'll be happy to "upgrade" my pair of leucs (currently in a 10g), and also my auratus trio (currently in a 15g). That will leave me with another 20H, a 29 (unless I put my leucs in there - I seem more attached to them) a 10 and a 15. I'll break down the 10 and 15 completely, and make them verts for a thumbnail pair, or use the 10 for a temp. Gotta get going on these tanks - I'm going to get a pair of Powder Blues this week, and imitators are coming soon!

I think a big THANKS to ZACH BRINKS is the order of the day for letting us all know about the great sale. THANKS ZACH!

Greg
Temperance, MI


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

the only thing i was kinda pissed about was that the 35 hex i got didn't come with its hood. the hood was sitting in it, but when they rang it up they rang up the hood too and that was 55 by itself, so i told em to keep it I'll go buy a 5 dollar piece of glass


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

ha, yeah, those hoods are rediculously priced....

Zach, did you get a raise or anything? any kind of sales commission for getting an entire community of people to buy everything in sight?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

maxmlax said:


> ha, yeah, those hoods are rediculously priced....
> 
> Zach, did you get a raise or anything? any kind of sales commission for getting an entire community of people to buy everything in sight?


Or an ass chewing for letting the cat out of the bag?

I know the reason for such a sale is the idea folks will come in and buy the tank, then buy all the accessories there.
Such as the $45 flourescent tubes I seen at the store, that I know I can get for around half the price.


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I had a great experience. I called around and found all the Oceanic Hex's in San Diego. Then I went and bought them before the sale. They included the lid and light for around $240. Then I went back on Sunday and got refunded no problems. I got each for $48. So I walked away with 3 full 30 gal Hex's with lid and light. I've already started working on one. It's a good day.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

No raise for me! Im not even gonna mention that I posted the sku list, even though I was told it was "public information". This sale really makes the managers mad, because each store "loses money" (not physically, but as far as sales go) with each tank sold under its whlesale purchase price (33 cubes cost Petco $75). Thats probably why alot of managers were fighting the sale price. Every store got the email, so they certainly had the same sku list I posted. 

Btw, PETSMART WILL MATCH SALE PRICES --- it may take a call to corporate, but I had a friend who works there check into it for me, and they are required to, its company policy!

Good luck, and remember, one more shipment of tanks later this week!

happy hunting!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

They may lose money if one looks at it that way - and I'm not buisness man - but haven't they already written off the tanks they haven't sold from previous years? The 42 hex I picked up was made in 2001! You can't tell me that's new stock - that thing has been sitting day in and day out because serious aquarists don't go to pet places to get their tanks, they go to aquarium places, yes?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The original intent of this sale is to clear out old stock, yes. Alot of petcos, however, immediately ordered alot of additional tanks when they heard about this sale, and then found out afterwards that Petco did not get a price break from oceanic, as Petco does when most things go on sale. At least, thats what my DM said, but she can be full of :shock: , so who knows


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Also, all of these tanks get to hang out at a warehouse indefinately until a store oders them - we got a 72 bowfront in that was built 3 years earlier! Our region didnt even carry 72 bowfronts until a year ago!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Speaking of tanks I'd love to get my hands on: 72 bow


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

me too! but I dont have 4 foot of wall space!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Well I did have a 4' wide tank... My 75 just died (front got smashed while moving) so I'm looking for alternatives. I've got some ideas, but I'm not sure what will transpire.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I wonder if we left any tanks for the fish people?

I got my 33 oceanic cube on Friday, canopy and all, and took if back on Sunday for a refund. I'm glad I did because any good tanks were gone by 11AM.

Did most of you get tops with your tanks? The sales people at most of my Petco's try to say the tops didn't come with it.

I'd like to have more, but....... oh hell, i"m going over to Petsmart to see what they have!!!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Steve, I got the top with mine and the light as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Same here, even told them I didnt want the light fixtures but they made me take em :lol:


----------



## Neil (Aug 4, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> The original intent of this sale is to clear out old stock, yes. Alot of petcos, however, immediately ordered alot of additional tanks when they heard about this sale, and then found out afterwards that Petco did not get a price break from oceanic, as Petco does when most things go on sale. At least, thats what my DM said, but she can be full of :shock: , so who knows


I work for Central Pet, who owns Allglass and Oceanic, and I assure you that Petco is not going it alone.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Details? We're a tank hungry community as you can see.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

O My God!!!! I just got back from Petsmart. I only went to one and I got the OCE 30 Hex and the OCE 30 cube. They both had tops. The manager was not going to give me ANY of them until I showed him a list of SKU's. Of course I left the damn list at home!! So I went back and got it and showed him what I wanted. He was none too happy!!! He said I was the only one to come in for the sale, and with a list of what was on sale. Thanks Zach. Without you and that list, I would not have gotten them.

Frogs? HUUUMMM!!!! Which frog do I want now???

Most of the tanks I got are uprights. So I guess I need to work on a list or arboreals. Any sugesstions of what might be available?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> O My God!!!! *I just got back from Petsmart.* I only went to one and I got the OCE 30 Hex and the OCE 30 cube. They both had tops. The manager was not going to give me ANY of them until I showed him a list of SKU's. Of course I left the damn list at home!! So I went back and got it and showed him what I wanted. He was none too happy!!! He said I was the only one to come in for the sale, and with a list of what was on sale. Thanks Zach. Without you and that list, I would not have gotten them.
> 
> Frogs? HUUUMMM!!!! Which frog do I want now???
> 
> Most of the tanks I got are uprights. So I guess I need to work on a list or arboreals. Any sugesstions of what might be available?


Petsmart or Petco? Are the skews the same for both stores? That would make life MUCH easier for me too.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Petsmart.
It did not look to me like they were the same, but he took the descriptions.
He also made a copy of my list in case someones else came in.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> Petsmart.
> It did not look to me like they were the same, but he took the descriptions.
> He also made a copy of my list in case someones else came in.


Ohh, I see. I will be bringing that list, the ad and my receipt. This is gonna rule. I can't wait... Should I get that cherry finish 42 hex or the maple finish 30 cube? Hmmm.... decisions decisions.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> dragonfrog said:
> 
> 
> > Petsmart.
> ...


Or both! :twisted: C'mon Antone, don't be scared... go big or go home!! 8)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

sbreland said:


> Frogtofall said:
> 
> 
> > dragonfrog said:
> ...


Big is already AT home... 8) 

:lol:


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> Frogs? HUUUMMM!!!! Which frog do I want now???
> 
> Most of the tanks I got are uprights. So I guess I need to work on a list or arboreals. Any sugesstions of what might be available?


Hmmm, I think that is a problem a lot of us are facing now. I have 3 planted 10 verts coming along with 3 20L verts (1 planted and 2 to be made), 2 20H, and 2 33 cubes wiht all but 1 10 vert and 2 20L needing frogs ... what the hell can I put in all these tanks!?! Looks like my pumilio and thumbnail experience is about to get a lot deeper!

On a side note I am about 6 kinds of tempted to go to Petsmart and clean them out, especially on those 47 columns they have, but hell, I probably have a years worth of tank projects sitting here now and that doesn't include the expense of buying frogs for all of these tanks... such a hard decision when the deals are SO good.


----------



## Cville-dart (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks again Zach!! I got a 54 gal. corner and a 20 H. I need some help though. I found a store with an Oceanic 30 cube and they won't sell it as part of the sale. Can someone please fax me a receipt or something official from Petco that proves that this item is part of the sale? I would greatly appreciate any help! Also, I have read in the CHEAP TANK thread that some of you have called the corporate office for Petsmart to get them to sell their tanks at the $1/gallon price - who did you speak with and what number did you call? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> sbreland said:
> 
> 
> > Frogtofall said:
> ...


Hmm, then I guess it's time to go biggER! :lol:


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Cville-dart said:


> Thanks again Zach!! I got a 54 gal. corner and a 20 H. I need some help though. I found a store with an Oceanic 30 cube and they won't sell it as part of the sale. Can someone please fax me a receipt or something official from Petco that proves that this item is part of the sale? I would greatly appreciate any help! Also, I have read in the CHEAP TANK thread that some of you have called the corporate office for Petsmart to get them to sell their tanks at the $1/gallon price - who did you speak with and what number did you call? Thanks for your help.


Yeah, I was wondering where everyone got that # from also and what it was. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well i went out to petco and petsmart myself today after my friend got the 30cube, 40B, 55 for me yesterday. Petsmart would only price match for exact same items, and their only 55s were a different brand i think with the lid/lights included...they wouldnt do it, especially after they called the petco i got the other tanks from and were told ones with lid/lights werent included.

I was like well i just got the cube with lid and light there yesterday for 30...was kinda a bummer...and all the other nice tanks were stand/tank/light combos which technically arent excluded by the ad...but they wouldnt budge. So went back to petco and picked up 2 30's. they had 2 55's left but they found out they were kits after they moved all the tanks around them to get to them my friend/exsupervisor said, which sucked for them since they did that but then couldnt sell the tanks. I didnt hit any of the other stores in town since i got most of what i wanted and was low on money left to spend.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This is the Petsmart Corporate Telephone Number from their website...

(800) 738-1385
ext. 2518

http://www.petsmart.com/global/customer ... act_us.jsp


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> Thanks again Zach!! I got a 54 gal. corner and a 20 H. I need some help though. I found a store with an Oceanic 30 cube and they won't sell it as part of the sale. Can someone please fax me a receipt or something official from Petco that proves that this item is part of the sale? I would greatly appreciate any help! Also, I have read in the CHEAP TANK thread that some of you have called the corporate office for Petsmart to get them to sell their tanks at the $1/gallon price - who did you speak with and what number did you call? Thanks for your help.


If you go to the other post about cheap tanks at Petco, there is a list of the SKU's


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Its funny how different petcos were selling things differently. Mike and I went to a couple and were told like 3 different things. One place told us the sale was on 20 and over. I asked if there was a size cap and she said no. I guess we could have walked out with a 180 gallon aquarium if we wanted too. There really was nothing we needed though and they wouldn't sell even breeders. We just picked up 3 29 gallons but a couple tanks we were interested could only be sold as kits!

Ohh well...we have plenty of tanks as it is.

Ryan


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yah, I spoke to 3 different managers, each at a different store today, about the sale, after hearing stories of them claiming Oceanics are excluded, breeders arent in the sale, etc . . the confusion is amazing! All the petcos recieved the same email explaining the sale, I guess maybe some GMS just didnt share it with their employees . . . 

If you go to a petco, and they claim something you want is not on sale, ask them to price check it for you. Make sure they scan the bar code ON the tank. Alot of managers thought combos were not included, (aka oceanics w/ light and top) but if they ring up in the register for the sale price, they have no choice but to give it to you. 

Anyone have any luck getting Petco to sell the 40 stretch hexs for $40? It rings up normal price, but seems to qualify under the sale guidelines!

btw, THERE WAS A TANK SHIPMENT TODAY, so all stores should be getting more tanks in by Thursday or so. We didnt get any more oceanics in, but we did get a couple 55s and 40breeders.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Zach, one petco let me get the 40 stretch hex at sale price. The other manager wouldnt override it at a different store, said $200 some dollars was too big of a discount :roll:


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Man, some petcos need to get their act together . . .


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

So far, last night I got a 40 breeder and a 20H. I'm going back tonight to see what else they got...they are getting a new shipment TODAY!!

adam


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

The varying concensus from store to store is disappointing. I would expect a consumer retail corporation such as Petco to have better control of its pricing information and lines of communication down to its sales associates. Too bad for them.

In the meantime...I just got a call from the wife who informed me that she just left one of the three local stores with a 40g stretch hex in tow. $40 + tax. The store had another with a different color trim that had already been sold for the same price. I'll probably just trade the tank for some frogs.

One other note. I am thankful for the opportunity to get such a wonderful deal on these aquariums. I realize that Petco should have better control over the pricing problems we are seeing, but everyone should keep in mind the type of deal we are getting - tanks with normal prices in the $150 - $275 range going for $30 - $50. I think we all realize that Petco is making little to any money off of this loss-leader type of sale (and neither is PetSmart). Some of us should concentrate more on the awesome feeling of walking away with a tank (or two) at such a great price than feeling robbed because we can't have them all.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

*Well, after 5 pages of this "store honors this" or "this store doesn't", I've decided to take it to the corporate Customer Service department.*

Here's what I wrote:

_Dear Customer Service Rep,

I personally have not been involved with this mess up, but I thought I'd share this with you as a "Valued Customer".

There is a LARGE community of Poison Dart Frog hobbiest out there, myself included. Many of us wait and look forward to your $1.00 gallon Aquarium Sale. It seems though that there is some confusion within your corporation as to exacts of "what is" or "what is not" for sale during this campaign.

Attached is a web link on the Dendroboard.com forum that has been of "heated" topic concerning Petco and its inconsistancy between stores as to "what is for sale" and "what is not for sale".

I HOPE you take the time to read through this web link provided and listen to our concerns. We (Poison Dart Frog hobbiest) spend a large amount of $$ per year at your stores. We hope that you'll follow up with this and straigthen things out and be "fair" store-wide" to all thos trying to purchase aquariums during this time.

Link: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... sc&start=0


Thanks!

Lon Heim_

I *STRONGLY* urge all of you who got screwed to do the same. The problem will never get fixed if it isn't brought out in the open. Go to the petco.com website and scroll to the botton and look for "Contact Us". Tell them your problem. Maybe next time we all shop there we'll be treated more fairly!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Tripod said:


> The varying concensus from store to store is disappointing. I would expect a consumer retail corporation such as Petco to have better control of its pricing information and lines of communication down to its sales associates. Too bad for them.
> 
> In the meantime...I just got a call from the wife who informed me that she just left one of the three local stores with a 40g stretch hex in tow. $40 + tax. The store had another with a different color trim that had already been sold for the same price. I'll probably just trade the tank for some frogs.
> 
> One other note. I am thankful for the opportunity to get such a wonderful deal on these aquariums. I realize that Petco should have better control over the pricing problems we are seeing, but everyone should keep in mind the type of deal we are getting - tanks with normal prices in the $150 - $275 range going for $30 - $50. I think we all realize that Petco is making little to any money off of this loss-leader type of sale (and neither is PetSmart). *Some of us should concentrate more on the awesome feeling of walking away with a tank (or two) at such a great price than feeling robbed because we can't have them all*.


I'm not worried about having all of anything. The problem here is that some of the stores that people can only shop at (includes me) only have certain sizes and tanks. The store I went to only had 2 hexes an the rest of the standard fare. It would just be nice if Petco had some consistency in their stores.

It pisses me off that you just posted you got a 40 stretch hex with no problem for the sale price when I've spend 1/2 hr on the phone talking to 3 or 4 different Petco personnel to end up empty handed. And then you continue to say you'll just trade it for frogs. That just erks me. I want the tanks for MY enjoyment, not b/c I see a profit later down the road by trading them off b/c you know good and well most of us couldn't get that thank. Thats just pure BS IMO.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I went back to a petco i'd already bought a tank at today and picked up a 33 cube and 36 corner that they had previously not known were on sale after i convinced them they were included. I wanted to get some 29's for some people who have asked but don't have a petco near them but alas they didn't have any. I'm going to another of the petcos in my area tommorrow to hopefully get some 29's but I'm done for myself

total for myself:
35 Hex
55 for my turtles
33 cube
36 corner
38 (i really don't know what to do with this tank, i think i'll either return it or sell it for exactly what i paid for it as i don't have any more space)


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Kinda funny you mentioned that you don't know what you are going to do with that tank as i now have 2 33 cubes sitting here along with 2 20h and I am not sure what I am going to use them for. I originally wanted to use one of the cubes for a group of 5 terrestrial frogs that like nut trees (you can figure it out), but after looking and looking, I think that it would be a waste. It has about 280 sq in of usable floor space once the backgroud is in, but it has an incredible vertical space tath would just be wasted by terrestrial frogs. Then I thought I might use if for a pair of pumilio but i just kinda feel weird only putting 2 small frogs in a tank that big. I am having quite a time trying to decide what to do...


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm happy with what I got. Shit, anytime I can save 850 dollars I'm happy. Sure I would have liked a few other things that weren't on sale, but in the end I made out like a bandit and am glad I had the opportunity to.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I got one 33 Oceanic (from Petco) and one 37 Oceanic cube (from PetSmart--price match), and some assundry 20 gallon tanks.

I'm really wanting a pair of the 47 gallon column tanks from PetSmart if someone can tell me how they pulled it off. SandyClaws, you have any tips? I'm running into the brick wall of "Petco doesn't sell TopFin, so we won't pricematch on any Topfin. It has to be an EXACT same product, and you have to have an ad with the SKU number on it."

Wow. That's a fabulous price match policy. Why would I ever buy at PetsMart if I had to go to that length to get them to honor a price match?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

ARRRGG!!

I just got off the phone with the VP of Petsmart corp. I was so pissed that my Petsmarts weren't cooperating that I felt the need to climb and climb until I got a clear answer. Here's the jist of it...

Bascially those of you that got Petsmart to price match are lucky as hell. In all reality, Petsmart wasn't supposed to match anything b/c of a few reasons.

1. Brands are different for the empty tanks (All Glass vs. Top Fin)
2. The Petco ad states "In stock items only" and Petsmarts policy states it has to be instock and if you call a Petco, they will say its not instock therefore negating the price match policy.
3. Supposedly Petsmart considers the Oceanic cubes a boxed kit (according to the regional manager not the VP)
4. If you call a Petco, they will tell you that all of the tanks on the sale have no lids or lights and Petsmarts tanks usually do, also the ad picture shows empty tanks w/o lids and lights.

Basically its a TON of Bullsh*t. I feel so cheated. I worked for Petsmart for a long time, did my part as far as being a quality employee and the whole 9. I even still shop there and spend prob. $100/mo. there and this multi-million dollar corp. can't even give me (us) a break on something so small. Its not like the tanks cost $5k.

Another funny thing is the ad itself. I asked the VP to look at the ad. I then asked her, "You see where it says 'Save Up To $239' ? What empty tank costs anywhere near that much?"

She said, "Thats a good point but unfortunately we can't help you." :evil: 

Then she made it worse by saying, "Let me send you a $10 gift card for your trouble"

A TEN FU*KING DOLLAR GIFT CARD!! KISS MY A$$!!

Guhhh.... :evil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm sorry youre having such a hard time Antone. If you were closer I'd sell you my 40 hex at cost.


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Tripod said:
> 
> 
> > The varying concensus from store to store is disappointing. I would expect a consumer retail corporation such as Petco to have better control of its pricing information and lines of communication down to its sales associates. Too bad for them.
> ...


Antone,

Sorry for ruffling your feathers and for your current difficulties with Petco. I sincerely hope you can convince them to honor the sale price.

My post wasn't targeting anyone in particular. My intent was to refocus attention back to a glass half full instead of empty. 

My wife and I have spent a significant amount of time since 10:00 am last Sunday repeatedly visiting the local Petcos and making phone calls. For all of our effort we have two 20Hs and the 40 Stretch Hex to show for it. Personally, I want a 33 cube for a display or possibly one of the corner tanks. The few that were available in my area were grabbed before we could get them.

We will keep trying until the sale ends. Even without the 40 Stretch, we were happy to get a couple of 20's at a good price. It looks like there are many other happy Froggers out there as well.

Again, I hope you are fortunate enough to acquire the tanks you want. If not, let me know. Maybe we could arrange a trade or something in the future. I can think of several things I would like more than a 40 SH (a 33 cube sounds nice!). Good luck.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Tripod said:


> Antone,
> 
> Sorry for ruffling your feathers and for your current difficulties with Petco. I sincerely hope you can convince them to honor the sale price.
> 
> ...


Well, it wasn't YOU that I was frustrated at, just the situation in general. Its like all that work I've been doing and I get nowhere. No hard feelings on this side.

Enjoy your tanks and set them up for awesome froggies.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Antone, I feel your pain, man. The price match thing is really just lipservice. As to whether Petco has something in stock or not should be irrelevant as to whether Petsmart honors a price for something they have in stock. That's a pathetic answer. The only thing I have really ever seen at Petsmart that impressed me (other than the 47 columns I really would like to have) is the TopFin "treestumps" that make a nice addition to the tanks, and are reasonably priced.

All in all, though, I made out pretty well with this deal. I picked up a 40 stretch hex from Petco (Oceanic). The cherry colored ones were not on sale, but the one maple tank up in the corner was on sale. Same tank, different color. Who would have thunk it? Anyway, I also picked up some 20's, so I made out pretty well regardless.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Homer, the maple stretch hex actually came up as on sale and didnt need to be overridden by a manager??


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

nawth21 said:


> Homer, the maple stretch hex actually came up as on sale and didnt need to be overridden by a manager??


Yup. Can ya believe it? It didn't make sense to me, but they couldn't get it to the cash register fast enough!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Homer said:


> nawth21 said:
> 
> 
> > Homer, the maple stretch hex actually came up as on sale and didnt need to be overridden by a manager??
> ...


Woa woa woa woa woa. Please do NOT tell me that! :evil: The 40 stretch hex I've been fighting over WAS a freakin' maple trimmed one.

We even price scanned it and it came up as 297 or something. Funny thing is... I went back today and it was gone... :evil: 

I'm REALLY pissed off now. Homer, is there ANY way you could scan your receipt for me? I have a bone to pick with a certain person at Petco. I would REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, good to know. Thats really odd though. *ponders going to petco tomorrow*


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I had a maple and cherry one scanned - both rang at normal price. I had the guy scan pretty much every "special" tank in the store.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Yeah, all the new stretch hex tanks were bundled with a stand. The tags (including the SKU and scan tag) listed the stand with the tank. This one did not, and the price was $249.99 for the tank. I had the guy scan every special tank in the store, too (which was about 6). This one just happenned to catch my eye just as I thought I'd seen them all. Again, it was up on a shelf where he had to climb the ladder to scan it.

item number is 000944890 OCE-40 MPL ST. HEX


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Homer said:


> Yeah, all the new stretch hex tanks were bundled with a stand. The tags (including the SKU and scan tag) listed the stand with the tank. This one did not, and the price was $249.99 for the tank. I had the guy scan every special tank in the store, too (which was about 6). This one just happenned to catch my eye just as I thought I'd seen them all. Again, it was up on a shelf where he had to climb the ladder to scan it.
> 
> *item number is 000944890 OCE-40 MPL ST. HEX*


Hmmmm.... is this the ITEM or the SKU number?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Deleted to save confusion.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

that's the item number off the receipt. The SKU number is 797926150833. It looked like it had been there for quite a while.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ahh okay.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

That''s the same tank that is at my Petco and they won't let me have it either frogtofall. So I am going there tomorrow and pitch a bi**ch, show them the SKU.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> That''s the same tank that is at my Petco and they won't let me have it either frogtofall. So I am going there tomorrow and pitch a bi**ch, show them the SKU.


Goodluck man. These people here in FL are hard asses and won't budge. We should just all rally and make them sell them to us.

I'm really pissed that "all of a sudden" that 40 stretch hex is gone from my store. I got a feeling something fishy went down.


----------



## kcmcf (Jul 20, 2006)

*wish*

man i wish we didnt live in the middle of nowhere.
the closest petco is 4 hrs. away


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I should probably clarify that Petco did not have a stand for the one I purchased. It was sitting up on a big shelf in the back of the store, right next to some 29 gallon tanks. No stand aywhere in sight, and the price on the label was $249 rather than the $299 that they were selling the tank/stand combos on.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hmm, my petco bounty included, lol, DON"T BE MAD ALL:

6 oceanic cubes 33 gallon,
1 30 hex (just bought it cuz the price)
1 29 gallon
and I am going back for more today, many of my local petco's are bringing in more tanks, oh and they are giving me a rain check for 4 54 corners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol, i'd say I cleaned house well (actually I am splitting the cubes with a friend, and my mom also picked up a few cubes  )

Happy frogging, and well shopping people  But seriously, go ask them to put stuff on rain check for you, they will or they should.

ed parker


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I love this SALE. I picked up 15 20highs, 2 40breeders, 1 33cubes. Going to another Petco today. I walked in and cleaned them out.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^^ you got really lucky. ad says in stock items only


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

NCSUdart said:


> ^^ you got really lucky. ad says in stock items only


I agree.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I got 2 33 cubes with light fixtures and glass lids for $33 each and 1 4o gallon breeder. This petco said the sale did not apply to hexs, corners or anything over 55 gallons. They also said no rainchecks. Still, I'mm pretty satisfied with my purchases. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

cbreon said:


> I got 2 33 cubes with light fixtures and glass lids for $33 each and 1 4o gallon breeder. This petco said the sale did not apply to hexs, corners or anything over 55 gallons. They also said no rainchecks. Still, I'mm pretty satisfied with my purchases. Thanks for the heads up.


You should've made them scan the corner and hex tanks b/c thats what a lot of Petco associates say. They don't know what the hell they are talking about. Go back and make them scan them.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey! Gms can issue rainchecks "if they deem fit". So go and complain, they CAN GIVE YOU A RAINCHECK! But, you didnt hear that from me . . .


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I returned the 38 I had nothing to do with today, they didn't seem to mind and told me it would sell within an hour of my returning it which i don't doubt.

picked up a 29 for someone on the boards and 20Hs just for the hell of it

which brings me to 
2 20Hs
1 55
1 35 Hex
1 33 Cube
1 36 corner

not bad at all


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

Well I guess this thread is where we come to gloat about out scores 8) Here it is then:

(4) Oceanic 42 Gallon Hexes
(2) Oceanic 33 Gallon Cubes
(1) Oceanic 30 Gallon Hex
(1) 44 Gallon Corner tank

The best part is I got all of them, except for the 2 cubes, at Petsmart with their price match guarantee. This saved me a significant amount of money because they didn't charge me sales tax for the full retail price like PetCo did. And another thing about those alleged memos sent out to Petsmart- I got 2 of those Oceanics just 2 days ago, on Saturday the last day of the sale. So I don't believe that they were all told that they couldn't price match, I think whoever said that is full of crap :? Anyways, thanks for the info on the sale- there were actually more oceanics that I could have purchased, but I finally had to exercise some self-control


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, so quite a few individuals walked away from this sale with some serious booty!

Here's the million dollar question: what is everyone going to do with all the loot?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

UHMMMM..... put tropical fish in them?


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

you're kidding right?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

tonysly said:


> Well I guess this thread is where we come to gloat about out scores 8) Here it is then:
> 
> (4) Oceanic 42 Gallon Hexes
> (2) Oceanic 33 Gallon Cubes
> ...


 :evil: You should see the steam coming off of my head.

The VP of Petsmart corp said the memo was sent out. I spoke to her personally on the phone. Here name is Kelly Jones.


----------

